# housing for first few weeks on arrival in Sydney



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all please can you help. We have our visa after long wait. If you not got yours yet stick in there as the feeling when you get it is amazing. Back to my question. I am looking for accommodation for the first month or two while we find our feet burnt want to pay hotel prices. Where should i be looking and what should i expect to pay.


----------

